# Rodney + Ronnie- Male Rats- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
http://mickelmarsh.webs.com
Preferred method of contact:
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY RAT


















Number of animals: 2

Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born Sep 2012
Name(s): Rodney and Ronnie
Colours: Husky and Champagne
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Change in owners circumstances
Temperament:
Medical problems: None apparent.
Other info: They are a little timid at the moment but very interested in what is going on around them. They are looking for an owner who will dedicate the time needed to get them hand tame.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Now reserved.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These lads are now in their new home.


----------

